# Police 'Thug'



## morgan (Apr 28, 2003)

It must be about time I posted a pic of the Thug!

Here he is on his security run guarding an inshore Police patrol boat.

If you dont think he looks tough enough in this pic? .....just you try and steal his boat! LOL


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

A new Thug Picture!!










You know Kevin, we don't see near enough of you around here these days!!!


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice picture Kevin. You always post pictures fo Luke. I was wondering if you still had Monty.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!!!! Looking good there Luke!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

<THUNK>


































































He is one STUNNING dog. I will not try to steal his boat. Him perhaps but I will let his boat be.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yup I'd be scared

handsome


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I can't get to my swooning smillie here at work, but if I could......


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

OMG, he is one gorgeous boy!









Good thing these Thug photos are carefully rationed out, we'd never be off this forum.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

That is true, the heck with the boat, we want HIM









so stunning


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

VERY HANDSOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

A 'Thug' fix - thank you! He is looking very handsome.

And, yes - how is Monte?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I had been wondering where you guys were! Stunning as usual!


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I ain't going NEAR that boat without his humble permission.

What a bad mother- shut-cho-mouth dog.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Man! I'll bet he scares the bad guys!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd rather own him than the boat, what a handsome black sable. He looks like he will stop anyone after that boat too .


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I've missed the thug. Glad you posted. I'm guessing he's not so thug-ish any more and is a wonderful dog!!


----------



## morgan (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi all!
Monty is still with me and still as mad as a box of frogs but sadly Gypsy, my elderly Border Collie, past away last month.
She had a good life with me and would have been PTS years ago had she stayed with her former owners. Chained up for three year did not help her in any way.

Here's the dangerous duo. (by the sounds of it Luke will need the Police that man the boat to protect him from being nabbed by you lot!) LOL


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG the Thug.....he is absolutely gorgeous! Monty is not too shabby either


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, now it's double the eye feast for us-- 2 handsome dogs!

Sorry about your Gypsy,fortunately her life changed for the better when she met you.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I love your dogs!


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll take them both, and leave two steaks there so that you know I was the one who did it. Also I think once you give them a nice big porterhouse...they'd be like butter. LOL beautiful dogs


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

There's the handsome Monty! Thanks









Looks like your "Thug" is keeping your tire chalk from getting away, too. LOVE his coloring!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Prize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too- and I adddore Thug's eyes- has he been peepin through the binoculars again???


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

There's the other handsome boy!

I'm sorry to hear of Gypsy Kevin.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

That's one good looking crime fighting duo!

Sorry to hear of your loss of Gypsy.


----------



## Rozaland (Aug 26, 2008)

Hiya,
I used to live in Cornwall. I was in Summercourt, Newquay area. Its beautiful out there. Thug is gorgeous!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

You have two very handsome boys!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you for the Thug fix! It seems we only get one per season? I'll take it! Monty is handsome as always


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: morganGypsy, my elderly Border Collie, past away last month.


Kevin, my deepest sympathies to you.









Luke, aka Thug, is a poster child for the police boat. Monty and him make a fabulous pair.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

gorgeous pups!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Kevin

The Thug looks like he can get the job done, great picture!!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am drooling, so handsome!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

There's the stud muffin! Such a nice lookin pair of doggers!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Kevin, I'm so sorry about Gypsy.










The Thug looks as handsome as ever! It looks like he strikes a pose whenever the camera is out. He knows he's a looker! Monty is a cutie pie too. 

You made my day with the pictures. A "thug fix" is the perfect way to end the day.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll take one order of "The Thug" with a nice side of Mr Monty pluuueeese.....you can keep the nasty smelly boat. Hubba hubba, they sure are some gooooood lookin boys.


----------

